#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Best wishes for New Year to all FADOO Enginner Account Holders

## ssancvl

HI all Faddo engineer user im Santhosh From Tamil i hope all guys and girls are  doing well ,Now im working as a quantity Suryor in One PRIVATE consent. I will want to study  M,E after one year. Thats all about me thank you buddys





  Similar Threads: The fadoo way to keep yourself updated with the current affairs in engineering- Fadoo engineers fadoo enginner WBUT financial management & Account semester exam previous year question paper downlo BTech (Civil Engg) by correspondence for diploma holders

----------


## janarthanan.v

I am a teaching professional in mechanical engineering
by janarthanan.V

----------


## pranav13

same 2 you...............

----------


## shimranx123

Nice and all the best for your bright future..........

----------

